# *new* Fenix HL10



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=134


----------



## buds224 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm liking this one; might have to invest in some aaa eneloops.

The fact that it can be used without the headlamp strap is a plus. Will there be a pocket clip for this in its future?


----------



## tam17 (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting, Fenix goes ZL path. Thanks for sharing!

Cheers


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be getting this. To my mind it is like an updated EO5 and I definitely have a place for this on my key chain. Mode memory is useful as well.


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 7, 2013)

A mini zebra light?


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 7, 2013)

KarstGhost said:


> A mini zebra light?



That was my initial thought as well. I want one for my keychain but I am also thinking it might be an ultralight floods headlamp. This could be a useful reading headlamp as well.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good idea. I always wanted Zebralight to make a different holder like this instead of the tight silicone holder. The two silicone rings work great, but they're so tight they prevent me from ever using the light both as a headlamp AND flashlight...but I WANT to.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jan 7, 2013)

this will definitely be on mylist.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally there is an alternative to the only other 1xAAA headlamp I know exists which is the iTP H-01. Not sure why they have to try to one up Zebralight as I don't care for the gaudy look with amber translucent plastic holder and the swivel head instead of the light itself swiveling.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 7, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Finally there is an alternative to the only other 1xAAA headlamp I know exists which is the iTP H-01. Not sure why they have to try to one up Zebralight as I don't care for the guardy look with amber translucent plastic holder and the swivel head instead of the light itself swiveling.



With the plastic holder or case as they call it the light can be easily removed and used as a flashlight. It was always hard to remove a ZL from the silicone holder as an earlier poster remarked. I like the idea of the case. We shall see how well it works when we get the light.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting design.. for alkaline users I guess you can see if the battery has spewed its guts otherwise I don't much see a use for the see through holder if they made a solid black cover you could swap it out with that would be a plus. I am wondering about the cost I am guessing $37.99 but if they got it in under $30 I can see a good review from this on CPF generating a fair amount of sales as a floody tiny headlamp is a good tool not as much for every day use but occasional use the 2 hour runtime would be a drawback for having this as a work all day headlamp as I have a rayovac 1AA luxeon that gets about 2 hours or so runtime and after 2-3 battery changes in a day it gets annoying. If they could design a AA version similar to this I think they would have a hit on their hands.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lynx_Arc,

The answer from Fenix to a question about retail price on the Facebook page was $30.


----------



## jomox (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks neat, but very low run time on high, deal breaker for me.


----------



## GunnarGG (Jan 7, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Finally there is an alternative to the only other 1xAAA headlamp I know exists which is the iTP H-01. Not sure why they have to try to one up Zebralight as I don't care for the guardy look with amber translucent plastic holder and the swivel head instead of the light itself swiveling.



Do you mean that the head swivels on the body?
Looking at the pics where the head has different positions it also looks like the tailcap change position.
I think it's like ZL in this aspect.

Looks interesting to me.


----------



## twl (Jan 7, 2013)

Smaller, lighter, swivel-head, eneloop AAA compatible, decent output levels that are nicely spaced, dual-use, and good headband style.

I think this sets a new benchmark in head-lights.
For a person who doesn't care about 280 lumens brightness, and cares more about the less-obtrusive utility, this could be considered a step ahead of the competition.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish they had used a mechanical switch (although that probably would have made the unit too large) rather than an electronic switch. Parasitic current draw is probably very low but AAA doesn't have much capacity to begin with. You can probably lock it out by loosening the head or tail but then you might as well have a twisty.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 7, 2013)

Harry999 said:


> Lynx_Arc,
> 
> The answer from Fenix to a question about retail price on the Facebook page was $30.


I would say that pending a non negative review here in CF it should sell well possibly opening up for fenix to make a 1AA big brother version perhaps.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 7, 2013)

90 degree flood is great. Will be on to it like a shot if it was a warm LED (and AA). Hear this Zebralight? Bring back the H501w 

Wish they copied the zipka retractable headband too. Don't fancy that holder at all.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 7, 2013)

hmm not a bad looking light. But as soon as Fenix releases an updated LD01 with the XPG-2, I'm all in.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 8, 2013)

Fenix HL10 Headlamp Preview Video from www.FenixLighting.com 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=froeNlWOLU0


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 8, 2013)

The mode sequence is med-high-low, I don't understand why they put the low mode last instead of first.


----------



## regulation (Jan 8, 2013)

LightWalker said:


> The mode sequence is med-high-low, I don't understand why they put the low mode last instead of first.


I guess this is not a big deal since it gets the mode memory function.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 8, 2013)

The mode sequence is med-high-low, I don't understand why they put the low mode last instead of first.



regulation said:


> I guess this is not a big deal since it gets the mode memory function.



If it has mode memory, doesn't it also mean it can be low-med-high? Just turn it off when you're on low. LOL.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 8, 2013)

LightWalker said:


> Fenix HL10 Headlamp Preview Video from www.FenixLighting.com
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=froeNlWOLU0



After watching the video, I'm concerned if the internal clip will scratch the light during rotational adjustments. :thinking:


----------



## MOS2111 (Jan 8, 2013)

At this stage in my light collecting, must have long runtime on whatever high mode is and has to have a red function for camping hunting. Even better to offer a 3 mode red and high /low white...


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 8, 2013)

regulation said:


> I guess this is not a big deal since it gets the mode memory function.



If you can remember the last mode you used.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 8, 2013)

LightWalker said:


> If you can remember the last mode you used.



Just always go to low before shutting it off. I do this with all of my lights.


----------



## rojos (Jan 8, 2013)

jomox said:


> Looks neat, but very low run time on high, deal breaker for me.



It's 1xAAA. What kind of runtime were you expecting?



buds224 said:


> After watching the video, I'm concerned if the internal clip will scratch the light during rotational adjustments.



It's a headlamp, a tool. It's supposed to get scratched and dinged up. It's not a piece of jewelry or something.



MOS2111 said:


> At this stage in my light collecting, must have long runtime on whatever high mode is and has to have a red function for camping hunting. Even better to offer a 3 mode red and high /low white...



Yeah, it's probably not meant to be a do-it-all camping headlamp. Not enough battery capacity to really fill that duty. It's probably better for short hikes/runs, multi-duty home use, and possibly EDC.

I hope it's less than $30 like they said. If it is, it'll probably replace the Princeton Tec Byte that I carry in my work bag.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love my Zebralight H502d. It has a great tint. The problem is it is noticeable weight wise so it stays at home. 

The HL10 being a AAA light and smaller will be significantly less weight. In addition I can put it on my keychain to use and keep the headband and case in my bag ready to convert if I need to use it as a headlamp. 

I normally have a minimum of three or four AAA eneloops with me so run time is not an issue. I have other lights if I need more output efficiently like the Fenix PD32UE. 

This light fills a niche that if Fenix have engineered this light well means they are going to have a lot of sales. I plan on buying two or three at least. These will be great gifts.


----------



## gunga (Jan 8, 2013)

Not bad at all. I hope it comes in neutral!


----------



## stp (Jan 8, 2013)

Harry999 said:


> I love my Zebralight H502d. It has a great tint. The problem is it is noticeable weight wise so it stays at home.
> 
> The HL10 being a AAA light and smaller will be significantly less weight. In addition I can put it on my keychain to use and keep the headband and case in my bag ready to convert if I need to use it as a headlamp.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to discuss your preferences but in the span of few sentences you are speaking about to heavy ZL H502d and then about caring bag, 3-4 AAA eneloops and maybe Fenix PD32UE too - does not compute...:thinking:


----------



## Illum (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally! I replacement for my long lost [:mecry:] Zebralight H50
Didn't say if L92 lithium would work though :/


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 8, 2013)

stp said:


> I'm not trying to discuss your preferences but in the span of few sentences you are speaking about to heavy ZL H502d and then about caring bag, 3-4 AAA eneloops and maybe Fenix PD32UE too - does not compute...:thinking:



Lol! What I meant specifically was what I carry on my person at work. I have enough EDC items (and body weight) to be interested in minimising the weight of what I carry. 

The bag will be locked and stored at my desk. The batteries are kept with my diabetic equipment in the bag. I prefer to have the HL-10 on my keychain rather than the H502d. 

Does that compute?


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 8, 2013)

Illum said:


> Finally! I replacement for my long lost [:mecry:] Zebralight H50
> Didn't say if L92 lithium would work though :/



I would think L92 should work. The voltage is 1.5v for those. The problems would start if you tried to use a rechargeable Li-Ion at 3.7 v. I think most companies don't bother putting lithium energiser cells in the marketing blurb in case it leaves them open to claims from those who used the wrong sort of Lithium cell. I will certainly try a L92 in mine when I get it.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jan 9, 2013)

I wonder what emitter it uses? It looks like an XP-E?


----------



## Ishango (Jan 9, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I wonder what emitter it uses? It looks like an XP-E?



At the last picture shown on the link it states it's indeed an XP-E


----------



## stp (Jan 9, 2013)

Harry999 said:


> ...
> Does that compute?



Computation finished successfully. Errors: 0. Have a nice day!


----------



## jomox (Jan 9, 2013)

rojos said:


> It's 1xAAA. What kind of runtime were you expecting?
> 
> 
> 
> .



I know it's 1xAAA. At least 60min + would of been the bare minimum for many to consider it, allready a deal breaker now for many people with such a low run time on high. Even the LD01 has longer run time on high. (1.3 hour @ 72lm) Even the very low budget Ti has better run time, that says allot. There is a few others which are of similar price That have much better run times on high while having similar or higher lumens.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 9, 2013)

I like it,I am in for one if the price is right.


----------



## Illum (Jan 9, 2013)

single AAA will mean the runtimes is going to be rather short. Runtime on high is pretty consistent with the LD01, output near linear drop. Headlamp for its application demands long runtimes. My longest running headlamp was the PT Aurora, until it nearly fell to its death then ran away a few days later to a more loving owner. I just ordered mine today, hopefully the low mode is useful enough, or else it might reside as a backup headlamp. I would have bought the HL21, but I bought this with the hope that it will perform just like the Zebralight H50, which I've lost and is desperate to find a replacement. med-hi-low, no other modes, and purely flood output, I like it. 

Zebralight's new products have been on the disappointing side, more and more modes makes it more and more complicated. Simple controls should be implemented for a headlamp, I'm wearing it because I have to get work done, not so I can fiddle with modes and try to decide which intensity is best.


----------



## rojos (Jan 9, 2013)

jomox said:


> I know it's 1xAAA. At least 60min + would of been the bare minimum for many to consider it, allready a deal breaker now for many people with such a low run time on high. Even the LD01 has longer run time on high. (1.3 hour @ 72lm) Even the very low budget Ti has better run time, that says allot.



Well, the Ti isn't regulated and output drops to half of max pretty quickly before flattening out. And the LD01 steps down to about 50 lumens after the first five minutes or so. That's why those two run a little longer. Not really an apples to apples comparison.



jomox said:


> There is a few others which are of similar price That have much better run times on high while having similar or higher lumens.



Every other 1xAAA that is regulated and doesn't step down runs for about 50-60 minutes on max. That's on par with Fenix's numbers for the HL10.


----------



## jupello (Jan 9, 2013)

This looks promising. It has a real switch, runs with single battery, small, wide beam, mode memory, can be used as headlamp or flashlight.. I could consider buying one!


----------



## juplin (Jan 9, 2013)

Mode memory is a necessary feature that Zebralight doesn't have.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 9, 2013)

rojos said:


> It's a headlamp, a tool. It's supposed to get scratched and dinged up. It's not a piece of jewelry or something.



It was just a concern; all my lights are scratched and dinged up, but knowing the amount of wear the design causes can be helpful in the decision making process (example. PC10 scratched by pocket clip when loosening/tightening the head_ [I would have preferred knowing this before buying; the scratches continue to get worse through time]_). I agree with you that it is a tool and not a piece of jewelry or something as you put it. It was also a question directed at someone who has one on-hand already. If you already have one of these, can you describe the degree of wear caused by the clips that hold the light in place?


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 9, 2013)

Illum said:


> Finally! I replacement for my long lost [:mecry:] Zebralight H50
> Didn't say if L92 lithium would work though :/



The light is continuing to grow on me. I looked at the preview video again and when he describes the battery type he opens it and extracts a Tenergy Lithium cell. I am not familiar with this brand but I suspect it is an L92 equivalent rather than a Li-ion cell?


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Harry999 said:


> The light is continuing to grow on me. I looked at the preview video again and when he describes the battery type he opens it and extracts a Tenergy Lithium cell. I am not familiar with this brand but I suspect it is an L92 equivalent rather than a Li-ion cell?



Nimh rechargeable.


----------



## rojos (Jan 9, 2013)

Harry999 said:


> I looked at the preview video again and when he describes the battery type he opens it and extracts a Tenergy Lithium cell. I am not familiar with this brand but I suspect it is an L92 equivalent rather than a Li-ion cell?



Yeah, it's a Lithium Iron primary. 

http://www.tenergy.com/30595


----------



## moozooh (Jan 10, 2013)

Ishango said:


> At the last picture shown on the link it states it's indeed an XP-E



Wow... I'm impressed. It's not often you see a decision to put an archaic emitter in a light whose weakest point is runtime. :fail:

Couldn't they at least use XP-E2, let alone XP-G2?


----------



## rojos (Jan 10, 2013)

moozooh said:


> Wow... I'm impressed. It's not often you see a decision to put an archaic emitter in a light whose weakest point is runtime. :fail:
> 
> Couldn't they at least use XP-E2, let alone XP-G2?



The output and runtime differences between comparable xpe and xpe2 at ~300mA or less is insignificant. 
Also, when you're using a wide angle optic, xpg or xpg2 offers far less throw and less versatility than an xpe.


----------



## jomox (Jan 10, 2013)

rojos said:


> Well, the Ti isn't regulated and output drops to half of max pretty quickly before flattening out. And the LD01 steps down to about 50 lumens after the first five minutes or so. That's why those two run a little longer. Not really an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Every other 1xAAA that is regulated and doesn't step down runs for about 50-60 minutes on max. That's on par with Fenix's numbers for the HL10.



Clutching on straw's i see.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 10, 2013)

jomox said:


> Clutching on straw's i see.



Actually he is correct...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313501-Fenix-LD01-SS-XP-G-R5-AAA-light-includes-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots
see this chart http://www.lygte-info.dk/pic/Fenix/LD01-2010-SS/Measurements.png
Here is the graph of actual runtime (about 65 minutes) showing the stepdown to about 2/3 power after 5 minutes or so
http://www.lygte-info.dk/pic/Fenix/LD01-2010-SS/Runtime.png


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 12, 2013)

I prefer Zebralight's UI. Never liked memory UI as much as a simple L/M/H UI like Zebralight uses.



juplin said:


> Mode memory is a necessary feature that Zebralight doesn't have.


----------



## sandalian (Jan 14, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> I prefer Zebralight's UI. Never liked memory UI as much as a simple L/M/H UI like Zebralight uses.


I second that, L/M/H is the best for me.
I have some flashlights with memory feature and still awkward about it.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Jan 30, 2013)

I am soooo getting this. Time to get AAA eneloopies... and since all eneloop comes in min of 2pcs rechargeable, that's at least 1.5hrs of max mode..


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 30, 2013)

There is something that I don't understand.

After I compared the beam of the E05 and a Zebralight H502, the beam of the E05 is definitely narrower than the 120 degree beam of the H502; perhaps the size of the E05's beam is approximately comparable to the size of the 90 degree beam of the HL10.

But after comparing the specs of the E05 and the HL10, why do the beam intensities of these two models differ so much ?

E05 distance 24m intensity 170cd
HL10 distance 15m intensity 55cd

If they have approximately the same size diffused beam, if they both use a XP-E led, and if they both run on one AAA, shouldn't they have approximately equal itensities ?

I'm wondering if the HL10, like the H502, will be useful for illumination only of very close objects.

E05 http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=152
HL10 http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=134


----------



## tam17 (Jan 30, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> But after comparing the specs of the E05 and the HL10, why do the beam intensities of these two models differ so much ?
> 
> E05 distance 24m intensity 170cd
> HL10 distance 15m intensity 55cd
> ...



E05 has optics specifically designed to deliver "directional flood" (term I've coined to depict large diffused hotspot), as opposed to pure wide-angle flood of the HL10. E05's beam is _nowhere near 90 degrees_ if you exclude faint and not very useful sidespill. Hence the difference in PBI and calculated distance in spite of same emitter used.

Cheers


----------



## Illum (Jan 30, 2013)

Ordered on the 15th, Battery Junction tells me it won't be in stock until the 25th, come 25th and went... no order went out 


EDIT: April 19, 2013... where is my package? gah!


----------



## twl (Jan 30, 2013)

tam17 said:


> E05 has optics specifically designed to deliver "directional flood" (term I've coined to depict large diffused hotspot), as opposed to pure wide-angle flood of the HL10. E05's beam is _nowhere near 90 degrees_ if you exclude faint and not very useful sidespill. Hence the difference in PBI and calculated distance in spite of same emitter used.
> 
> Cheers


I like your term "directional flood".
I have been using a term "controlled flood", but I think yours is more descriptive.
It's the type of beam I like. Very useful, and gives a nice combination of reasonably floody field of view, along with some reach, and diffused enough to reduce/eliminate bounce-back at short ranges.


----------



## CrazyHighVoltage (Jan 31, 2013)

this thing needs an xpg2 moding time


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you tam17




You explained it very well in a way that was immediately clear.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Illum said:


> Ordered on the 15th, Battery Junction tells me it won't be in stock until the 25th, come 25th and went... no order went out



Based on Fenix-Store's estimated shipping date of Feb 15, maybe Battery Junction was talking about February ?

"_NEW PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENTS--Shipping Soon_"
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?282565-NEW-PRODUCT-ANNOUNCEMENTS-Shipping-Soon


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 1, 2013)

Interesting headlamp. I am doubtful about the AAA format, however. 1AA provides almost 3 times the runtime at same brightness, and is still more than enough compact. Just look at Zebralight: no reason for an even smaller size with so significantly shorter runtime as result.

Interesting to see the specifications: It's a knowned fact that alkalines perform bad at high brightness but are good at low. Here we see the clear difference at 70lm(half the runtime), but at 27lm alkaline is almost as good and at 3lm actually slightly better.


----------



## erknjerk (Feb 28, 2013)

I put in a "preorder" last night (2/28/13) It says will ship 3/1/13!!! I hope this true. 

I have been looking for a headlamp for awhile, and the multi function sold me on this light (price too). A Streamlight Microstream and this will be my first quality lights, I hope I don't get to addicted searching for a bigger AA/Cr123 light for work.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 28, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Interesting headlamp. I am doubtful about the AAA format, however. 1AA provides almost 3 times the runtime at same brightness, and is still more than enough compact. Just look at Zebralight: no reason for an even smaller size with so significantly shorter runtime as result.
> 
> Interesting to see the specifications: It's a knowned fact that alkalines perform bad at high brightness but are good at low. Here we see the clear difference at 70lm(half the runtime), but at 27lm alkaline is almost as good and at 3lm actually slightly better.


Don't feed nice lights alkalines.... just don't do it as they are alkaleaks and you will pay for being cheap in the end


----------



## bobski (Apr 12, 2013)

erknjerk said:


> I put in a "preorder" last night (2/28/13) It says will ship 3/1/13!!! I hope this true.


Nope. End of april now. It would be nice to know what the hold-up is.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2013)

DoingOutdoor has it listed as in stock 

edit; just ordered one.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Shalogear just tweeted; "Rumor has it Fenix HL10 will be in stock tomorrow"


----------



## ShaoloGear (Apr 20, 2013)

Indeed, they are in stock.

I put up some details on the product page. If anyone is wondering, dealers were told this would be available near the beginning of the year but are only now receiving shipments. I had one guy that has been waiting months for his. Happy to say it shipped today! 

I've been playing with this light and I love it. 3lm, 27lm, and 70lm are more than bright enough for what this light is intended for. If you want something really bright that runs a long time, I would recommend the HL30 (I love that one too). When you have a chance to see how small the actual flashlight is, you'll understand why they went AAA and not AA. To get an idea of the size, the light is nearly identical to a tube of chapstick/lip balm. The light is maybe 1-2mm longer.

The body diameter is 13.5mm and the tail cap is 14.5mm. You can use an LD01 clip but it will require some effort and needs to be attached to the tail cap. It WILL scratch up the light. It's a very tight fit. Good for clipping the light to your pants pocket...

I haven't noticed any scratching on the body from rotating inside the headlamp retainer. It's a snug fit, but adjusts easily and the anodizing on this light is quite good.

Power modes cycle from low to medium to high. No unusual cycling as mentioned above. 

You can NOT loosen the tail cap to "lockout" the light. This light is designed like most older lights. The tailcap has a spring but could be considered "one-piece".

Looks like a small light house when it's removed from the strap and tail standing on your desk. 

The flood is beautiful and uniform. I personally find medium to be bright enough for most anything I would ever do with this light. 

I did find it quizzical that Fenix includes a picture of the light attached to a keychain but they do not include a small split ring. Just a spare o-ring.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Got mine underway from DoingOutdoor


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 20, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> Power modes cycle from low to medium to high. No unusual cycling as mentioned above...



So the mode sequence is L-M-H? I thought the initial specifications said that the mode sequence was M-H-L, but perhaps they've been revised or updated. 

There has been some discussion concerning run time on this flashlight. On the current specifications it says "50 minute runtime on high with a Ni-MH battery
" but it also says "The headlamp will drop in to medium output mode after running in high output mode for 5 minutes". So maybe the true run time is more like 5 minutes on high followed by 45 minutes on medium??


----------



## ShaoloGear (Apr 21, 2013)

Flashlike said:


> So the mode sequence is L-M-H? I thought the initial specifications said that the mode sequence was M-H-L, but perhaps they've been revised or updated.


That is correct, it was probably a pre-production light in the original video. I can confirm it's L-M-H now.



Flashlike said:


> There has been some discussion concerning run time on this flashlight. On the current specifications it says "50 minute runtime on high with a Ni-MH battery
> " but it also says "The headlamp will drop in to medium output mode after running in high output mode for 5 minutes". So maybe the true run time is more like 5 minutes on high followed by 45 minutes on medium??



It's the same concept as the PD32UE. The HL10 will do high for 5 minutes and then drop down to medium save the circuitry and emitter from being damaged.

Total run time is dependent on the type of cell used. If you're on L, you'll get more time out of an Alkaline, if you're on M or H, you'll get more time out of a Ni-MH. The 50 minutes is 50 minutes of actual run time on high. You just can't do 50 minutes in one stretch. You'll get 5 minute intervals of high power. So essentially you can turn it on high for 5 minutes until it kicks down, turn it off and then do that all over again 9 more times.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 22, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> The HL10 will do high for 5 minutes and then drop down to medium save the circuitry and emitter from being damaged



Like a lot of lights now it seems. Bit disappointed by the timed step down but no biggie given that I think that this will be a good close range headlight. What's the tint like on the LED? Can you confirm that it's an XP-E2? (i.e not a green board)


----------



## ShaoloGear (Apr 23, 2013)

It has a green board. Packaging says XP-E so I'm going to say its not an XP-E2. 

Tint wise, tough call. 

Compared to a TK21 it looks yellow/warm, compared to a PD32UE it looks white.


----------



## LEDconvert (Apr 24, 2013)

First impressions. 

Got mine unexpectedly today (I thought they weren't out until May sometime??) so that was nice..
Anyhow, first impressions are overall, very good. 

Of course I didn't read the instructions and had an anxious couple of minutes before I figured out the .5 second press to turn on/off. (I've been a Zebralight fan for years and guess I'm institutionalized by their UIs)

I've played with it a bit since it got dark and I like it. It's very very 'light 'if you'll pardon the pun. 
Feels lighter than my Zebralight H50. The 27 lumen-mid range level seems brighter than that, but that's OK. 

So far I've read a book with it for an hour or so on the low setting (3 lumens) which I found just about OK for my aging eyes.

The holder seems a bit excessive to me; metal clip housed in a large-ish plastic housing? Maybe that's just me. I would also be concerned that removing and replacing it in a metal clip would damage the finish.

I took it out of the headband holder thingy because the holder weighs 17grams on its own and I wasn't liking the feel of the plastic on my forehead; mainly because the elastic headband on its own -without even connecting the size adjuster - didn't really fit me ( in fairness I have to admit I do take an XL or frequently XXL hat size and that's with very short hair). I'm now using it with a ZL headband and silicone holder. 


The light itself is very compact. The glass is nicely protected. It feels like a good quality item to open/operate etc.

Top: 47s P0, Middle: Fenix HL10, Bottom: Fenix LOD











The UI is straightforward; when its on, give a quick click to cycle through the modes L/M/H/L/M/H etc. 
Last used mode is memorized.

The switch is practically silent and feels robust. It takes a little more pressure than I expected to depress it, but I imagine I will get used to that. The only thing that surprised me about the switch is that it is marginally above the rim of the switch surround, which means I can't candle-stand it head first on a surface without it leaning to one side (it stands on the other end just fine). I guess I thought it would be recessed in the head to avoid accidentally turning it on, which I did try to do by pressing the head down on a hard surface and its not that easy to do, so I'm sure it wont be a problem -but it is possible.






The beam spread is good. Being used to my H50 and H502D I'm more used to a little light thrown in the peripheries.

I'm not big on tints etc, so 'm not going to pronounce on that. You can get some idea of relative tints from picture. The HL10 is the one in the centre. ZL502D is on top, H50 on bottom.







There are some rings visible (if you look for them) when the light is about 18 inches from the wall, but I'm not very put out by that, I just mention it because I know some people can be.







The only other niggling concern I'd have is how strong the lanyard ring holder would be (see pics). My trusty LOD has taken quite a battering over the years, as ou can see, but I've never lost it. The hole on the HL10 looks pretty near to the edge - I'm not sure if that thin sliver of metal would survive too many 'incidents'. 






Overall I have to say I'm very pleased, despite the criticizms I listed here. I am not sure yet whether it will displace my ZLs as my night-time light, but that might have a lot to do with how much I've spent on them over the years. 
Would I have bought them if I'd had the HL10? Probably not. 
So when you consider the cost of the HL10 it's an excellent light. 

It was worth the wait.. 'cos lets face it, for those of us who pre-ordered when it was announced, it was quite a wait.....


----------



## Backpacker Light (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for that review LEDconvert. I am very interested in this headlight.

It runs on a single aaa battery, which I also am already carrying extra aaa batteries for in my backpack for my Fenix LOD and EO1.

There are not many headlight's out there that run on one single aaa.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine just arrived 






Only I noticed this with the headband;






it feels like sticky-tape. 

The metal clip holds the light securely and if the amber plastic breaks, the light will still be in the clip


----------



## ShaoloGear (Apr 26, 2013)

kj2 said:


> it feels like sticky-tape.
> 
> The metal clip holds the light securely and I don't think, if you break or lose the amber plastic part, the light will fall-out the clip.



The tape is there to hold the band together as it's put in to the injection mold. 

The orange plastic cover is more of a visual accoutrement. It doesn't hold the light in.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 26, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> The tape is there to hold the band together as it's put in to the injection mold.
> 
> The orange plastic cover is more of a visual accoutrement. It doesn't hold the light in.


Orange part is indeed only cosmetic 
Had this light with me last night. Does a nice job on up-close working. Where I was walking I really needed the 70lumens mode.
To bad the lights runs out quickly on that mode, but that's what you get with the AAA format.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 26, 2013)

*"I took it out of the headband holder thingy because the holder weighs 17grams on its own and I wasn't liking the feel of the plastic on my forehead; mainly because the elastic headband on its own -without even connecting the size adjuster - didn't really fit me ( in fairness I have to admit I do take an XL or frequently XXL hat size and that's with very short hair). I'm now using it with a ZL headband and silicone holder."*

I am surprised it would fit in a ZL silicone holder for a 1xAA? Isn't the 1XAAA light too thin?


----------



## LEDconvert (Apr 26, 2013)

Woods Walker said:


> I am surprised it would fit in a ZL silicone holder for a 1xAA? Isn't the 1XAAA light too thin?



Just a temp measure until I can 'McGyver' a more permanent holder. It doesn't swivel easily in the holder.
(incidentally, I found out while trying to turn it in the holder that you can't lock out the light by unscrewing the tailcap. It doesn't go off until you break contact with the tail spring it seems)

I twist each loop of the holder the opposite way and insert the HL10 thin end first, like so:


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like a great glove box light with a lithuim energizer, throw it in and forget about it untill you get a flat.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 27, 2013)

buds224 said:


> It was just a concern; all my lights are scratched and dinged up, but knowing the amount of wear the design causes can be helpful in the decision making process (example. PC10 scratched by pocket clip when loosening/tightening the head_ [I would have preferred knowing this before buying; the scratches continue to get worse through time]_). I agree with you that it is a tool and not a piece of jewelry or something as you put it. It was also a question directed at someone who has one on-hand already. If you already have one of these, can you describe the degree of wear caused by the clips that hold the light in place?



I agree with you. Getting dings and scratches from use is one thing but from normal operation is another. Has anyone seen scratches on the headlamp from the headband clamps


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 27, 2013)

ledconvert.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Woods Walker said:


> I agree with you. Getting dings and scratches from use is one thing but from normal operation is another. Has anyone seen scratches on the headlamp from the headband clamps



Took mine multiple times out and putting it back in. Twisting it a lot. For now no scratching but in the long run it probably will.


----------



## LEDconvert (Apr 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Took mine multiple times out and putting it back in. Twisting it a lot. For now no scratching but in the long run it probably will.



Yeah, I imagine it would over time.
Most of my headlights stay in their holder anyway so I suppose this one will too. 
I tend not to use clip-on type pocket clips to avoid 'normal' wear damage of this kind.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Apr 28, 2013)

The clamps are pretty loose and the anodizing on this light is top notch.

I have pulled the light I have out of the clamp at least a dozen times and no signs of marring or scratching.

Only way I was able to put any scratches in it was putting a belt clip from an LD01 on it. Even that barely put a scratch in it and it didn't go all the way down to the aluminum.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 28, 2013)

HL10 review by Candle Lamp http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...x-HL10-XP-E-R4-1xAAA-Ni-MH-or-Alkarine-Review


----------



## CrazyHighVoltage (May 1, 2013)

hello

i got mine today its a realy nice light but mine is already modded with an xpg2 (i was bored)
and it was realy easy to mod.
just unscrew the grey ring that holds the switch in then take out the switch cover and push the guts out with the battery.
then unsolder the powerrleads the led pcb
now unsolder the switch pcb now u can remove the led pcb and reflow a new led to the old pcb
and put it back to gether and ur done ,one useless mod

and i like that i can put my olight i3 in the headband 

good luck yall


----------



## gunga (May 1, 2013)

Great stuff. Good to know it's an easy mod. Nice looking headlamp.


----------



## buds224 (May 1, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> The clamps are pretty loose and the anodizing on this light is top notch.
> 
> I have pulled the light I have out of the clamp at least a dozen times and no signs of marring or scratching.
> 
> Only way I was able to put any scratches in it was putting a belt clip from an LD01 on it. Even that barely put a scratch in it and it didn't go all the way down to the aluminum.



Exactly what I was hoping to hear. +1 and thanks to all for their input.


----------



## f22shift (May 2, 2013)

seems okay. i really hate the holder. makes it unnecessarily bulky. it's aa size. plus anything plastic is just asking to be broken. maybe a homemade holder with some elastic would be nice.
i think is more for people who use for close up tasks based on the runtime. which is not bad because hands free is really the only time you would need a headlamp.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 2, 2013)

CrazyHighVoltage said:


> i got mine today its a realy nice light but mine is already modded with an xpg2 (i was bored)



Nice, have you got any pics? What is the PCB? You definitely have to reflow?


----------



## CrazyHighVoltage (May 4, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Nice, have you got any pics? What is the PCB? You definitely have to reflow?



hi
sadly i dont have pics but you do have to reflow because the electronics in the light are made out of four pieces of pcb
2 round ones and 2 rectangular, wich slot together and one of those rectangular pieces is the led pcb.
i hope this helps.

CrazyHighvoltage

(and reflowing isnt that hard but DONT get the led to hot)


----------



## Jash (Oct 16, 2013)

Picked one up today at a hardware store (Bunnings), and it's a nice little light. It'll replace the HL21 as my EDC headlamp. Big plus is it takes L92's and retains all modes. Nice one Fenix!

Tint on mine is a beautiful, creamy white. Only negative is it didn't come with a split ring. Not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought a hl10 an swapped the LED right away. it is really just a 5min job if you reflowed in the past. with XPG2 the beam actually gets tighter! 
4000k makes a sweet tint. 
had to swap my colleagues emitter when he saw the difference


----------

